# Is this poa annua?



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Is this poa annua?





Seed heads make me think poa a






BONUS question: is this poa triv?


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

First is definitely poa annua, I've been hand picking a bucket full every day or so. Not sure on second one though.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

synergy0852 said:


> First is definitely poa annua, I've been hand picking a bucket full every day or so. Not sure on second one though.


Funny you said that, here is my bucket from today :lol:

The poa a is EVERYWHERE. I only found 2 or 3 of the second one. Was just curious more than anything.

Thanks for the positive ID.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

I've never seen Poa triv in person, but I think it's much lighter in color and taller than that. The one in ur pic almost looks like a goosegrass or something similar.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

@synergy0852 have you tried poa constrictor (Ethofumesate)? A little pricey but apparently it can be used 8 weeks after germination of KBG for post-m control.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

No I have not. I think they say an app of ethofumesate in fall slightly before the freeze and then another in spring showed the best efficacy in university studies. After reading that I decided since I didn't have it on hand to abandon the thought of purchasing it as I wouldn't have it in time for this fall freeze.

I'm just going to hand pull it over time and with prodiamine down now I should be able to prevent the majority of any new poa annua plants. I think I've got 50-75% of them now after a week or two of hand pulling.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

synergy0852 said:


> No I have not. I think they say an app of ethofumesate in fall slightly before the freeze and then another in spring showed the best efficacy in university studies. After reading that I decided since I didn't have it on hand to abandon the thought of purchasing it as I wouldn't have it in time for this fall freeze.
> 
> I'm just going to hand pull it over time and with prodiamine down now I should be able to prevent the majority of any new poa annua plants. I think I've got 50-75% of them now after a week or two of hand pulling.


I read that too. My first freeze was yesterday. Not sure if I would have been comfortable putting it down on the young lawn at this point anyway.

I still have a little waiting time before prodiamine. I might try pairing it with the poa constrictor and do the spring follow up spring app and just see what happens.

Props to you for getting your seed down early! You are in good shape.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

> BONUS question: is this poa triv?


That looks like ryegrass to me.


----------

